# HEADS UP



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

I went tonight and did really well i got my limit at FB turpin most of the shots came in the last 1 hr before shooting time ended as there was a squall line that pushed through and stirred everthing up. I just figured i would post it up here for everyone to read-----The DNR is out checking boats for violations, and they are looking for everything, life jackets, alternate source of propulsion, bailing device, fire extinguisher, throw donut, nav lights, white lights, registrations, proof of insurance, the whole nine yards, I found out the hard way, and after talking to the officer, he said that they had not done a very good job keeping up with it and that they were trying to send a message, I got the distinct feeling he was interested in me cause i had the UWN sticker, maybe not. But he said that they were trying to spread the word. what pissed me off is while he was over at his truck getting something that he left i was talking to one of ther other guys there, whose rig was missing a few things, and had not been checked yet(they were checking most everyone) and the officer said he could go(with out being checked) right in front of me it kinda torqued me, but i guess, if you got check let me know if you faired as poorly as i did


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Did you get a ticket? All of the times I have been checked they just go through the basic inspection of things you are required to have like life vests, throwable floatation device, paddle, fire extinguisher (16' boat or bigger) whistle (air horn) navigation lights if running in dark, and a bale bucket. These are all items that you should have anyways for safety reasons, I don't understand your complaint. :? Also, I don't think you need insurance unless you are running a 50 HP motor or bigger???? However you do need registration.


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

your right, and it wasn't like i didn't know, i just had figured that i had seen so many boats out there that don't have nav lights, and all the other stuff( a throwable flotation device) that i didn't think they would harass me about it, I came in plenty early for no nav lights but he didn't think so, and guess i do need to have them, I don't really have a complaint, it was my own fault and no one elses, i just hope everyone can see this and make sure everything is on board, i feel bad for the guy in front of me he got screwed, and officer said that anything over 30hp needs insurance(there was alot of hyper drive pulled over)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nope 50 HP or bigger needs insurance. Here is a useful link that has the requirements. I was wrong about the fire extinguisher also. Hope this helps I know it did me.
http://www.boat-ed.com/ut/course/p4-17_checklist.htm


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

An insurance agent told me that any waverunners/jetski's or 16ft or larger needs insurance.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here is another link....this one says 50 hp on the insurance. It does have some good info on PWC's I never knew about...

http://www.boatus.org/onlinecourse/stat ... html#Other


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

i heard the same thing, so i asked the officer, what the rule was and he said that anything over 30hp needs it, i didn't want to press my luck, but i want to ask him if thats the case why does the airboaters not need it........does anybody know why???


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks for the headsup. we were there yesterday, the CO checked us for harvest and licence requirements but nothing else.

wish i had an answer for your AirBoat question...


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> Nope 50 HP or bigger needs insurance. Here is a useful link that has the requirements. I was wrong about the fire extinguisher also. Hope this helps I know it did me.
> http://www.boat-ed.com/ut/course/p4-17_checklist.htm


I looked on the link and it looks like if your boat is of open construction and an outboard you don't need a fire extinguisher. Is that right, am I reading it right? Also, I did not know you need the registration card. I am assuming that is the paper you get when it is registered? If so, how do you keep that in your boat without ruining the paper?


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

A ziplock and then duck tape the outside edges of the bag to your boat so that the co can see through it. Like on the side of your bench seat.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

deadicatedweim said:


> An insurance agent told me that any waverunners/jetski's or 16ft or larger needs insurance.


An insurance agent will tell you almost anything to buy an insurance policy 

so if i have a 5'-11" boat with a 45 johnson on it i dont need insurance?? ok im just toying with ya!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

at least you did well hunting. another question.. why the hell can't they get out on a saturday/sunday and check 30+ rigs instead of a tuesday? :?


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

MudInBlood said:


> Fowlmouth said:
> 
> 
> > Nope 50 HP or bigger needs insurance. Here is a useful link that has the requirements. I was wrong about the fire extinguisher also. Hope this helps I know it did me.
> ...


put it in your dry box with all your tools and spare parts and an extra key


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I got checked last year at oB by a park ranger. he asked me if i had a fire extinguisher and I told him no and he was like we would like you guys to have one on bord with the grass. Then he checked everything else and gave me a paper saying what I should have on there and if i get checked again just show them that paper.For insurance I have it you never know what will happen out there. some ahole can run into you out there.


----------

